# Please welcome Julia aka MissChievous to the Staff



## Janice (Jan 6, 2007)

Julia aka MissChievous has accepted our invitation to moderate the Tutorials forum. Julia is an international member from Switzerland. I really look forward to working with her on a variety of projects in the Tutorial forum. So please, welcome Julia to the staff.


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 6, 2007)

Yay! I love her looks!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 6, 2007)

Awesome news!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 6, 2007)

:congrats: :woots:


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats to her! Great choice


----------



## LordxCupcake (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations MissChievous!


----------



## circe221 (Jan 6, 2007)

YAY! Congrats MissChievous!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats Julia!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 6, 2007)

welcome! i always love your looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i know you'll be a great addition!


----------



## Shawna (Jan 6, 2007)

Your looks are always amazing and I love your tuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Welcome to the team.


----------



## jenii (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats! Well done!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 6, 2007)

Great choice!!!


----------



## M (Jan 7, 2007)

Congratulations! How exciting


----------



## Holly (Jan 7, 2007)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## JULIA (Jan 7, 2007)

Awesome! Congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But you know what's even better?
Your name!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 7, 2007)

Congrats. Janice, your mods are awesome.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah!  What a great choice!  Congrats.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 7, 2007)

:woohoo: Great choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome aboard Julia!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 8, 2007)

It's about time!  She is a great member of specktra!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congratulations!


----------



## Moppit (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations Julia, you will do a great job!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 8, 2007)

Congrats...great choice!  She is so talented!!


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 8, 2007)

awesome! congrats julia!


----------



## n_c (Jan 8, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## SHARKIA (Jan 8, 2007)

CONGRADS


----------



## user79 (Jan 8, 2007)

Aw thanks for all the nice comments, everyone. I've been away this past weekend as my parents are visiting me in Switzerland from Canada so things have been a bit busy. But I'm looking forward to lots of new threads and tuts in the Tutorial section.

Thanks everyone, especially to the Specktra team for asking me to become a mod. 

If any members have any questions regarding anything in the Tutorial section, please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 8, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## aquarius11 (Jan 9, 2007)

Congrats, Julia!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 10, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## redambition (Jan 10, 2007)

congratulations!


----------



## piyi (Jan 10, 2007)

great choice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 take some action!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 10, 2007)

That's great news! I love her tutorials and she's a lovely lovely lady - great choice!! x


----------



## MizzMAC (Jan 15, 2007)

congrats!!!!!  I'm positive she'll do a great job!  I love all her looks


----------



## Bianca (Jan 17, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## tanitabg (Jan 17, 2007)

congrads


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats!!!! You deserve it!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 24, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------

